# Adria Twin query



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what the black "button" is that is situated just above the control panel on the front bulkhead?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it in fact a button?
Or is it the boiler temp sensor?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Bessie, you are probably right. I could not think of what to call it.


----------



## 111151 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Ihave a new twin the dealer told me it was a thermostat for the blown air heating system


rowley said:


> Does anyone know what the black "button" is that is situated just above the control panel on the front bulkhead?


----------

